# Planted tank in progress



## Onecrazyredhead (Dec 23, 2015)

So I am working on a planted tank first, going to put some axolotls in it way after the main part of plants are grown through. I am putting PVC pipe under the substrate so animals can hide and putting down mesh to keep animals from accidentally swallowing the substrate. Plumbed in lines for canister filter, 1 spray bar facing back glass to slow the water movement and the suction hose down towards bottom center. Lights are 2 Finnex Ray 2 planted LED lights and getting a T5 4 tube light because I still am worried about the about of light. Using Riccia fluitans for bottom mesh then thinking of making a Christmas moss background? Anyone who has any ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

An I understanding this correctly?
you are laying the screening over the plants with hope that they eventual grow through the small holes in the screening?

I cannot see an advantage in this as the substrate is finer than the screening and can come through it. Also once the plants take wood and intermingle with the screening you will be extremely limited in your ability to make any changes in the future.

My solution to this issue as putting a thin layer of red flint gravel over the substrate to weight it down.


----------



## Onecrazyredhead (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes the Crystal Wort is growing thur and will continue, wants its grown thur just like a moss wall? I will cut some holes in mesh where I want certain plants after crystal has grown a thick carpet. Also am doing a Christmas Moss wall soon also.


----------

